# Welsummers chicks



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Male or female? Ignore the blonde chick . I'm more concerned with the brown ines. The one with the lighter head looks male to me


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They look like baby Reds.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I was told they were welsummers. The light head one I'm leaning to be a male.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

They look just like my reds lol






























1 day to 4 weeks old in these pics.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeeeeah.... they're not really marked right or the right color for a Welsummer... One looks like a red welsummer cross, the other one just looks like a red... Are these hatchery chicks?

Welsummers are usually brown and red. Some lines are autosexing. In those lines the V on the head will be crisp andclear in females and blurrier (and may just be a spot) on males. Females will also have eyeliner. Males will not or have very little. These are not my photos but they may help illustrate what I'm saying.

Eyeliner (Left female right male) 









Head markings: The lighter one is male - much softer lines, the darker one is female.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah the guy got them from a hatchery


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

The good news is, my reds are the friendliest of my bunch. I'm sorry I can't be of more help sexing them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's ok. The lighter head one I'm returning . 
I do notice g archery chicks pump out more eggs in a shorter span and stop between 2-3 years old. My non production birds stop in the hot weather but live longer


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So I kept both babies, they are looking like rirs. No eggs yet but someone did lay a rather large oblong brown egg


----------

